# Deodex vs odex



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Which one is better and quicker

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

If you want to do any kind of theming you need deodexed version. Here's a good explanation :

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/hacking-help/21960-deodexing-explained-how.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Perfect exactly what I wanted thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Funny little misconception going around, apparently. P3Droid posted this on this twitter about a week ago.


> This is going to be a very long post: This is for those who want to learn if not don't read. There is a misconception about odex/deodex and when it is needed. For this post I'm simply going to talke about framework and theming. You DO NOT need to deodex firmware to theme it or to change the framework. You only need to deodex firmware in order to use it across platforms. The obsession with deodex is unhealthy and leads people further from the truth. Themers can theme the entire firmware without needing to deodex the firmware, as the edits are being made in the .apk file. http://Framework-res.apk edits DO NOT need deodexed firmware to work properly. In the only important reason to deodex the X framework at all is so that you can change the services jar. Otherwise all the changes you are getting from themes can be done on an odexed firmware build. There are some more advanced things that can be done more easily on a deodexed build but are not needed at all.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

if your looking at installing a well built rom, from reading what p3droid is saying it won't really matter if your odexed or deodexed. my preference is for deodexed, but I myself may have been uninformed... at least it makes the file folders less cluttered


----------

